# Diplomaticos (Cuba) No. 2 Cigar Review - Amazing



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

This was my first Diplomaticos. It will not be my last. I thoroughly enjoyed every inch of this Cigar. To me it had a nice Sweet Cedar taste. B...

Read the full review here: Diplomaticos (Cuba) No. 2 Cigar Review - Amazing


----------

